# Any user of T-works Manager shop management software?



## baumanb (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi,

we are in process of looking for shop management software. As from functionality and features this one does the best job. It creates artwork approval and technical sheet for production for screenprinting. It's loaded with Wilflex, Rutland and Union colorsets, does automatic coloring of shirt from Gildan or Russell preloaded color sets. Well it saves a lot of time all together and connects several stages on one place. At least for what i want & need. 
But there is no manual. No help. Probably because it's new? Is anybody using using it? Would you share your experience? 
From developer's rare appearance on forums and few users complaining of lousy support, maybe T-Works is not the best way to go? 
They promise to have other languages beside English supported. Maybe this is funny to US people, but we need three languages and none of them is English. And this is a must for me. My question about other languages to big suppliers (Fastmanager, PriceIt, Shopworx) remained unanswered. They didn't even bother to reply with no.

Is there any other known Shop Management Software that would support multilanguage?

thanks for your input

Boris


----------



## onfrontstreet (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi Boris, I've created something similar to what you are talking about. It is a custom Drupal based system that manages art approvals, separations & production. It also has a digital library with all assets and design cads for the sales team to access. 

Drupal has the ability to have multi language support. i don't know too much about that module, but I know it is included. 

Have you been able to find a solution since you've posted. I'd like to hear more about what you are using.


----------



## baumanb (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Dan,

i still haven't found any better solution. I might go with OnSite 7 or Impress. They are comparable and closest to what I want. But very limited in self customization. You can pay big money to vendor to customize however. 
Web solution is most progressive way in my opinion. Can you see a way to include/develop scheduling of production?


Boris


----------



## onfrontstreet (Jun 13, 2011)

The web based solution I've created mainly handles production, but mainly internally among the art department, separations, customer service, and production. I'm currently working on integrating clients and stores into the overall system, but what we have now works great internally. 

The best part is that the platform I based my system off is open source, so its free and easily customizable. Whenever a department wants me to add another field to track its easy for me to include that into the form they fill out to request production or sampling of a certain t-shirt design.

Does this sound like something you would be able to use. If you send me an email at dan[USER=144419]@onfrontstreet[/USER].com I can send you a couple screen shots of our intranet. This may be something flexible that you may be able to incorporate into your business. I'm currently working on developing on custom systems for creative companies to handle this kind of thing, so I'd like to hear your feedback and suggestions.

I've been doing research on different solutions and a lot of them seem to be desktop programs. I feel like using a web based system will make it easier to manage your shop anytime, anywhere in the world where there is an internet connection. It also centralizes the data to keep it consistent and provides an efficient workflow that various departments in your company can use. It doesn't matter if you have 3 employees or 300, it can be applied and tailored to how your business operates. Plus it wouldn't cost 30K-70K for a system.


----------



## Drum (Jul 29, 2015)

onfrontstreet said:


> Hi Boris, I've created something similar to what you are talking about. It is a custom Drupal based system that manages art approvals, separations & production. It also has a digital library with all assets and design cads for the sales team to access.
> 
> Drupal has the ability to have multi language support. i don't know too much about that module, but I know it is included.
> 
> Have you been able to find a solution since you've posted. I'd like to hear more about what you are using.



Dan, I'm curious about your system. Are you still using and improving it?


----------

